
Hide down-vote arrows and 'flag' links on Hacker News - d0mine
http://userstyles.org/styles/9038
======
mechanical_fish
Does this work on the iPhone? Because that would be a killer app.

Having to zoom the page waaaay in just to make sure I don't accidentally click
on the wrong button with my fat fingers is very tedious.

